# anyone catching channels??



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I havent been out for awhile and i was wondering if anyone has been fishing clendening,tappen,or piedmont??I fished clendening a couple times with no luck but im close to all these lakes,any reports would be helpfull..


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

They are starting the spawn, but we are still catching them. Our tournament at Tappan weekend before last saw a record weight turned in.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Channels were harrassing me at Charles Mill for most of the night Monday, had a couple take live baits almost half as big as them!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks guys!were the cats at tappen taking live bait,or fresh cut bait?ive been having a hard time catching the shad too..


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the bite at tappan and clendening has been SLOW this week from what ive heard with alot of small channels being caught.

really at that tappan tournament two weeks ago..........only one guy did much good at all................ everyone else struggled to catch fish !!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been slayin channels outta Buckeye Lake.Went out last night for about an hour and caught about 10 between 1 and 6 lbs.I even got my line broke.We had to go down to 1 pole a piece cuz the action was so fast


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Joey. What was your bait? Were the fish pre or post spawn?


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

thanks for al the reports!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

gbourne said:


> Joey. What was your bait? Were the fish pre or post spawn?


Night Crawlers and they were mostly big fat pre-spawn girls


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Billee and I went fishing with Robby Monday and we ended up catching about 25-30 channels all on cut gill, Also I caught one on cut shad at tappan today in the middle of the day, about 130 or so...


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I sometimes catch small perch and use them as bait. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

catfish_hunter said:


> Billee and I went fishing with Robby Monday and we ended up catching about 25-30 channels all on cut gill, Also I caught one on cut shad at tappan today in the middle of the day, about 130 or so...


When you guys are fishing with bluegills do you use the head only or do you use the whole thing cut up?? Thanks


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> When you guys are fishing with bluegills do you use the head only or do you use the whole thing cut up?? Thanks


I think live bluegills are the best.When channels get bigger and stronger they have more of an opportunity to be predators and they love live bluegill


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

cut gill can be very productive..............i cut mine up into about 2 inch wide chunks...............i use the head first though it seems to work alittle better then the other pieces !!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What size gills seem to work best?? I mean should I head for the local pond and try to clear out some dinks??? when fishing with a head a chunk what size channels are you mainly targeting?? will any size take them or are you mainly going to get the bigger guys?? Thanks


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

This past monday at Buckeye Lake I fished from noon until about 5:15 and caught 13 channel cat between 1-3 lbs. tightlining on the bottom...it was waaaayyyyy fun...they were good eats too...lol...fishing the concrete walkway out into the water at the northshore ramp....catch 'em all


----------

